
How to Explain Zero-Knowledge Protocols to Your Children (1998) [pdf] - kushti
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~mkowalcz/628.pdf
======
minaguib
IMO a better introduction to ZKPs is
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/11/zero-
knowled...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2014/11/zero-knowledge-
proofs-illustrated-primer.html?m=1)

------
saboot
The easiest introduction I've seen is the Alice and Bob example in this paper,
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v510/n7506/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v510/n7506/full/nature13457.html)
Plus the paper itself was pretty interesting

------
justfinish
...can't believe I wasted 5min reading this. Why OP, why?

------
randanom
I was just wrote a zero knowledge architecture section of a whitepaper. For a
second there I was so excited to learn a new, simple way to explain it...
_sigh_

------
zyxley
I don't get it.

------
duedl0r
my son would be asleep after reading this

